# XML to Object - Mapping mit JAXB 1.0



## iChaos (9. Apr 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Folgende Ausgangslage:

Habe ein XML welches in etwa diesen Aufbau hat:

[XML]
<testdataholder>
     <input>
          <object1>
                <attribute></attribute>
          </object1>
      </input>
      <output>
           <object2>
                <attribute></attribute>
            </object2>
      </output
</testdataholder>
[/XML]

Es kann jeweils 1-n Input(Object1) und Output(Object2) geben.

Ich muss dass nun mit JAXB in ein Objekt mappen. Das Objekt sieht so aus:

```
public class TestDataHolder{

public List<Object1> object1List = new ArrayList<Object1>();//da ja 1-n Object1 vorhanden sein können
public List<Object1> object2List = new ArrayList<Object2>();//da ja 1-n Object2 vorhanden sein können
}
```

Bin relativ neu auf diesem Gebiet. Kann mir jemand hier das Vorgehen erklären, wie ich das mit JAXB 1.0 (Ich kann aus Gegebenheit leider kein neueres JAXB verwenden...) effizient mappen kann? Benötige ich Annotations?


----------



## iChaos (10. Apr 2014)

Die Lösung bzw das Problem war, dass ich keine/die falschen Annotations verwendete. :rtfm: Und wichtig ist, dass der Objekt-Baum dem XML-Baum entspricht, ansonsten kann JAXB das nicht richtig mappen.

Denke man kann denn Thread schliessen.


----------

